# Reminder option (2 shows on at once)



## Bombsheal (Jan 8, 2005)

Wouldn't it be lovely?

When we have 2 season pass shows that conflict, can it at least give us a reminder that the lower precedence one is on now while it records the higher precedence one?

That way we can see when something we want to watch (at a lower priority) is on during something we want to watch (at a higher priority) and just switch to a different TV/VIDEO and watch one show live and let the TiVo record the other.

I know people say why would you need to have the TiVo remind you of when a show is on when it can just record it? Well in this case I want to watch 2 shows on at the same time, and this is the only way to do it (provided a new episode doesn't rerun later than night or something).

Plus a reminder would also be nice for sporting events we don't want to miss, but don't want to spend the 3 hours it takes for the TiVo to record it. I only like watching sporting events live, so it'd be nice if it could just turn to the channel the sports are on and let me watch without recording it on hard drive (well besides the usual 30 minute buffer).


----------



## martinp13 (Mar 19, 2001)

Yep, great suggestion. I had suggested a year or two ago to include the show that WON'T record in a smaller font in the To Do List, under the show that WILL record. Sort of "I want To Do it, but I can't."

The other reason this is good is when the schedule for one show changes. For example: Survivor usually runs on Thurs, but this week it's on Wed. And it's showing opposite South Park, which is higher in the SP Manager. I'll never see a conflict, other than to hopefully notice that Survivor is no longer in my To Do List.


----------



## sageone (Feb 24, 2005)

This is exactly why I went out and got a Comcast DVR box which is a nice companion to the Tivo - much less funtionality - but I never miss a recording of any season pass.


----------



## sushikitten (Jan 28, 2005)

Alternatively, it could let you know/remind you that "hey, you better go to another tv if you want to watch this one now."


----------



## gr00vem0nster (Jan 10, 2006)

I was about to start a new thread on this but this one is fairly close to my idea. I've ran into the same problem quite often. Two shows on at the same time with the same priority. I honestly don't care which one gets recorded just as long as I know which one is going to be recorded so that I can watch the other one live. 

What I would like is the flip side of the "Now Playing List" called "Now Recording List". This list would tell you what is going to be recorded within the next 12 to 24 hours. This way when you get home you don't have to figure out which one you are going to watch. Instead you would look at the list, see what is going to be recorded, and if there is something else on at the same time you can watch that instead and watch the recorded stuff later. You could also go in and select which program you would like recorded so that you are not at the mercy of what tivo thinks you want. You could also get more information about the programs such as original airing, future airing and other stuff like that.

An addition would be the reminder idea. An icon would be present if you have recording conflicts in the "Now Recording List" so that you would know there is a problem and you can check if you would like to make changes to the recording schedule.


----------



## petew (Jul 31, 2003)

gr00vem0nster said:


> What I would like is the flip side of the "Now Playing List" called "Now Recording List".


Isn't this the To Do List? or am I missing something?


----------

